

Madoff fraud: Email trail shows Citigroup and JP Morgan warned of risk - DMPenfold2008
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/it-business/3262349/madoff-fraud-email-trail-shows-citigroup-and-jp-morgan-warned-of-risk/

======
Powerscroft
How many organisations could stand having thier emails trawled through
though...

